# Did you apply for mod?



## Trundle (Jun 28, 2015)

I did, and it's pretty obvious I'm going to get it. Did you apply for mod and do you think you're going to get it?


----------



## Ariel. (Jun 28, 2015)

I applied, but I'm not going to get it most likely. I'm too new and none of my friends would reccomend me if that says anything xD (well, they said it was because I'm too new, but I was offended lol) I figured I'd try though, I've always wanted to be a mod of some kind. :/


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 28, 2015)

The fact that you are acting like you already earned the position and are clearly more deserving than everyone else who applied makes me think you shouldn't be a mod. Any kind of leader should be able to show some humility and not go around bragging to everyone.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> The fact that you are acting like you already earned the position and are clearly more deserving than everyone else who applied makes me think you shouldn't be a mod. Any kind of leader should be able to show some humility and not go around bragging to everyone.



He's trolling lol


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 28, 2015)

I haven't yet because I haven't decided yet :/ Have no idea if anyone recommended me though, lol.


----------



## Espurr (Jun 28, 2015)

Nope.  Two years too young.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 28, 2015)

no bc it seems pretty boring and not something ive ever found interesting


----------



## WonderK (Jun 28, 2015)

I did apply.


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I did apply.





WONDERK AND TRUNDLE 4 MOD


----------



## Miharu (Jun 28, 2015)

WonderK for mod!~ C:< 

Back to the topic~ I didn't apply, and I don't plan on to. c: Good luck to those who did apply! > v<b


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't take part in any of the activities on this forum and I just go on here to waste time so nope


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

Espurr said:


> Nope.  Two years too young.



ha same


----------



## Javocado (Jun 28, 2015)

I can confirm that I jav applied for mod.


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> ha same



I would but im new here xD


----------



## riummi (Jun 28, 2015)

I did but I don't think I'll get it because I might never be on while school is in session, and I'm lame xD


----------



## device (Jun 28, 2015)

Forek said:


> WONDERK AND TRUNDLE 4 MOD



u wot m8 im mod af


----------



## tumut (Jun 28, 2015)

I really don't think i'd want to.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm like 7 soooo


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 29, 2015)

I applied. I prob have no chance, but I gave it a shot


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 29, 2015)

No because I don't wanna play cart attendant after work.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah but who knows. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2015)

i thought about it but i don't think i'd qualify.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

I did, but I know I will never get it, I am just to uh... how do you say disliked XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> i thought about it but i don't think i'd qualify.



You made me laugh for 2 minutes straight, I have no clue why but I found this so funny


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 29, 2015)

Thunder said:


> i thought about it but i don't think i'd qualify.




Ha!!!!!! Oh but please come back Thunder!!!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2015)

Tom said:


> No because I don't wanna play cart attendant after work.



Aw man! You would be a great mod.

If anyone asks, I applied for moderatorship too.


----------



## kassie (Jun 29, 2015)

Tom said:


> No because I don't wanna play cart attendant after work.



This may seem weird, as you don't really know me, but I've always thought you'd make a good mod.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 29, 2015)

No. 

If Javocado is applying, though, two thumbs up from me.


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 29, 2015)

No I did not and I do not plan to.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2015)

no thank you, I prefer the lazy life of being a nobody  <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

No. While it would be a nice blast and I guess I'm pretty known here for a lot of guys I am a bit hot-headed and maybe a bit too casual and I'm not too familiar with Nintendo or AC NL things these days.

Best of luck people, though.


----------



## Alice (Jun 29, 2015)

I would, and I wanna try again, buuuuttt I can think of people better liked, with more support. I can also think of people better suited for the job. I don't wanna waste anyone's time.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 29, 2015)

no lol but im curious who would be a mod. ^_^ i hope this aint a popularity contest ^__^ best of luck applicants ^_____^ 

byE


----------



## Ayaya (Jun 29, 2015)

I considered it, but I can't really go on IRC all the time and I'm entering senior year in college, so I won't have the free time even if I had a chance of being accepted.


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 29, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I don't take part in any of the activities on this forum and I just go on here to waste time so nope



off topic but. BTSSSSSSSSS <333 kook aint even my bias but so cute *~*

---
eh, nah. im not even sure what the mods on here do except events and deal with the occasional drama llama.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> eh, nah. im not even sure what the mods on here do except events and deal with the occasional drama llama.



The more typical day-to-day things we deal with are handling reports (the majority of which are usually drama-free), answering PMs, and participating in any on-going group discussions. 

More information is available on the application page.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 29, 2015)

No. I'd be the worst mod ever. lol


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2015)

I didn't apply as some +$%&# $&#&@-@--$ left me negative feedback ages ago for no valid reason whatsoever


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 29, 2015)

I didn't apply because I haven't even had my account for 6 months and I don't want to make the time commitment to do that.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 29, 2015)

I applied but i dont think i will get i been on the site for two yrs but i dont know alot of ppl ot have any friends on here so  I dont think they will pick me even though i want it really bad


----------



## Venn (Jun 29, 2015)

I didn't because I thought I wouldn't have the time to do it.
I wish I could, it seemed fun for this type of community!


----------



## Mints (Jun 29, 2015)

I did. #mintsasmod2k15 #voteformints

- - - Post Merge - - -

I HAVE BEEN HEAR FOR A YEAR AND A HALF #TBTISLIFE AND I GO ON THIS SITE 24/7 I DESERVE SOME CREDIT RIGHT


----------



## device (Jun 29, 2015)

Mints said:


> I HAVE BEEN HEAR FOR A YEAR AND A HALF #TBTISLIFE AND I GO ON THIS SITE 24/7 I DESERVE SOME CREDIT RIGHT



who are u


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 29, 2015)

I looked at the application, but I'm not really known around the site imo and I've already been a mod for an MC server for almost three years (just recently resigned); I'm done with modding for a while. xD Good luck to everyone who applied! <3


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 29, 2015)

Naaah I didn't bother, mainly because not being online for ages would've gone against me


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 29, 2015)

matt said:


> I didn't apply as some +$%&# $&#&@-@--$ left me negative feedback ages ago for no valid reason whatsoever



I went on your profile and whoever sent it did it a year ago, so you can't see.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 29, 2015)

Ahahaha no. Let's just be real, I'd make a horrible mod.
I was literally too lazy to fill out the full form. I think I stopped at "Do you consider yourself mature..."


----------



## Mints (Jun 29, 2015)

Sector said:


> who are u



some1 better than u


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 29, 2015)

Nope. I've been a moderator on a forum before and worked my ass off to the point where I took it almost too seriously (as in, thinking about the forum almost all the time), so no more being a moderator for me


----------



## piichinu (Jun 29, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Nope. I've been a moderator on a forum before and worked my ass off to the point where I took it almost too seriously (as in, thinking about the forum almost all the time), so no more being a moderator for me


oh yeah. THAT forum. remember the forum i was a mod of


----------



## Alice (Jun 29, 2015)

piimisu said:


> oh yeah. THAT forum. remember the forum i was a mod of



You mean the forum for that thing? Where they did the stuff? How could i forget it?


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 29, 2015)

I applied last time, but I just feel I'm not suitable for the job. I feel as though barely anyone on here actually knows who I am. SO I haven't applied this time, but I think that whoever is picked will definitely be the right choice. I can think of a few good people who would suit the role. So good luck to those of you who have applied!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 29, 2015)

I sure did. I feel like I'd be a decent mod because a lot of my friends often come to me for advice or whatever so I really know how to handle difficult situations. I've always wanted to be a mod so I figured I'd give it a shot. 

Plus I'm on here like a LOT so I figure I can be that mod who everyone can PM whenever because they all know I got no life. xD


----------



## Trundle (Jun 29, 2015)

Well, you all wasted your time because I'm going to be mod.


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Ive thought about it, but Im not sure I would have time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and I barely make the age cap lmao


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

I actually did. I feel like I've been here long enough to understand how things work and I'm online pretty often. 

But I know they're only promoting Trundle so why did I even bother


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't think it really matters. 

So, no. I didn't.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

I did apply, I feel like I would be well suited. But, I know they say popularity doesn't play a role in who gets chosen or not. But obviously if people like you they will recommend the more "popular" users. So I feel like it may just end up being "who do people know the most" kind of thing.


----------



## Toot (Jun 30, 2015)

I did. I've been here for a while now, but I'm not all that known around here. I know a lot of people, but I don't think people can say they know me. Lol if you know what I mean. 

But yeah... I don't think that title is coming my way. Hehe


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jun 30, 2015)

No, I didn't... I don't think I want to either...


----------



## JoJoCan (Jul 1, 2015)

I applied I hope I get it!!


----------



## sour (Jul 3, 2015)

Of course I did.


----------



## fairyring (Jul 3, 2015)

i did! i have lots of experience running forums so i figured it couldn't hurt to try!


----------



## axo (Jul 3, 2015)

I did but I won't get it because I'm way too new xD I just thought I try to have some fun c:


----------



## Forek (Jul 4, 2015)

sour said:


> Of course I did.



Why did you apply? No offense, but they said they wanted atleast a couple months of activity before you apply.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I did, and it's pretty obvious I'm going to get it. Did you apply for mod and do you think you're going to get it?



Have you got it yet?


----------



## Yatogami (Jul 6, 2015)

Waiting for next year since I'm too young. 
Although, I did refer someone. owo


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 7, 2015)

I applied, even though no one around here really knows me. I definitely don't expect it, but I figured I would try since I do enjoy being a mod.


----------



## himeki (Jul 7, 2015)

I applied, but I doubt I'll get it! Worth a shot though!


----------



## sour (Jul 7, 2015)

Forek said:


> Why did you apply? No offense, but they said they wanted atleast a couple months of activity before you apply.



I was joking.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

sour said:


> I was joking.



how.. how do u have 15 thousand btw..


----------



## Stil (Jul 8, 2015)

sour said:


> I was joking.



How do you have 15 thousand BTB and you have only had your account for 5 days.....


----------



## Mccraig02 (Jul 8, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Prabha (Jul 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> how.. how do u have 15 thousand btw..





C u c c o said:


> How do you have 15 thousand BTB and you have only had your account for 5 days.....



She sells flight rising treasure which is in high demand. You can make quite a lot of btb off of flight rising, so that's how he has 15k.


----------



## sour (Jul 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> how.. how do u have 15 thousand btw..



Trading FR treasure for BTB 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> He sells flight rising treasure which is in high demand. You can make quite a lot of btb off of flight rising, so that's how he has 15k.



Ah, you were quicker, thanks for explaining! I'm a she btw


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 8, 2015)

Nada, I'm too young and I don't spend nearly as much time on here as I used to. I cannot for the life of me get back into ACNL


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 8, 2015)

I would love to, but then again I'm really sporadic with my activity on here idk


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 8, 2015)

I haven't applied, but I'm actually kind of interested. I feel like I'd love working as a mod here, but I wouldn't know where to even start! xD

I also may not be active enough on here to become a mod.


----------



## Azza (Jul 8, 2015)

I did! Im just below the age limit though XD


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 8, 2015)

Azza said:


> I did! Im just below the age limit though XD



What is the age limit?


----------



## Azza (Jul 8, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> What is the age limit?



15, it's not strict, but its preferred.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> She sells flight rising treasure which is in high demand. You can make quite a lot of btb off of flight rising, so that's how he has 15k.


Off topic, but why is it in such high demand? Are people too lazy to get the stuff themselves?


----------



## milkyi (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes XD


----------



## Hipster (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeahh


----------



## Prabha (Jul 8, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> Off topic, but why is it in such high demand? Are people too lazy to get the stuff themselves?



It's not really called being lazy, because it's basically like buying things for acnl or Pokemon. You buy it to help you through the game/ achieve your goals in the game.


----------



## Prabha (Jul 8, 2015)

double post. ^^


----------

